# Chesapeake Science Point Fall 2013 - October 12, 2013



## MirzaCubing (Sep 4, 2013)

Chesapeake Science Point Fall 2013 will take place on October 12, 2013 in Hanover, Maryland, USA.

Events:

-3x3 Speedsolve - 3 Rounds
-4x4 Speedsolve - 2 Rounds
-5x5 Speedsolve - 1 Round
-6x6 Speedsolve - 1 Round
-3x3: One Handed - 1 Round
-Megaminx - 1 Round


$11 if you pre-register, $16 if you show up on the day of. (payment made at the door)

Organizer: Ishmam Mirza - [email protected]
WCA Delegate: Felix Lee - [email protected]

http://union.cubingusa.com/chesapeakefall2013/index.php

See you guys there


----------



## uvafan (Sep 4, 2013)

I really wish I could go, but cross country meet...


----------



## KCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

Definitely should be able to go I don't have band or cross country then 



uvafan said:


> I really wish I could go, but cross country meet...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 5, 2013)

Already registered


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 5, 2013)

I would've tried to go because of the long weekend but I can't because I'm going to the New England Patriots game the next day and its a 6.5-7 hour drive each way


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 5, 2013)

I was looking forward to this...until I saw the list of events. :/

How open are you guys to adding some other events?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 5, 2013)

Sessinator said:


> I was looking forward to this...until I saw the list of events. :/
> 
> How open are you guys to adding some other events?



If we're ahead of schedule for a good amount of time (i.e. if we're about an hour ahead) I would love to add more events  I guess you want BLD ;P


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 5, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> If we're ahead of schedule for a good amount of time (i.e. if we're about an hour ahead) I would love to add more events  I guess you want BLD ;P



Petition to add more rounds of OH. Like... 3/4/10 more


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 8, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> If we're ahead of schedule for a good amount of time (i.e. if we're about an hour ahead) I would love to add more events  I guess you want BLD ;P



Yeah, pretty much. 
I'm not absolutely sure if I would be able to go, but since the comp is on the weekend of a short break for me, it could be possible. If BLD were to be held, I would probably make my best effort to go. With it currently not on the events list, I'm probably not even going to bother.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 9, 2013)

Gonna have to talk to my parents about this. I think there's something going on at my sister's college that weekend, but I'm not sure, so I may or may not be able to go.

OT: Sessinator, do you go to UVa/live in C'ville? I live pretty close to there.


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 10, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> OT: Sessinator, do you go to UVa/live in C'ville? I live pretty close to there.



I am indeed a wahoo!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 3, 2013)

Reminder, registration closes on the 8th! Raffle prizes will be announced shortly


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 8, 2013)

Here are the raffle prizes!

The CSP Raffle will be returning this fall! Tickets cost $1 each, or 7 for $5.
3rd Place Winner (first draw) - YJ SuLong 3x3 
2nd Place Winner (second draw) - MoYu Weilong 3x3
1st Place Winner (final draw) - Maru CX3 3x3

See you guys on Saturday


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 9, 2013)

Ajay isn't registered, now it's my time to finally get a raffle D:<

Goals:
3x3: Podium
3x3OH: Podium/top100 world
4x4: lol
5x5: sub1:35 average
6x5: sub3:00 average
Megaminx: judge fast people


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 10, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Ajay isn't registered, now it's my time to finally get a raffle D:<



Pretty sure he forgot to register 

Goals:
3x3: sub-13 average
4x4: PB average
5x5: sub-1:40 average
6x6: sub-3:00 mean of 3
OH: sub-22 average
and last but not least, host another awesome competition 

See you guys there!


----------



## Sahnguini (Oct 10, 2013)

Let Ajay in anyway.
Goals: Dont suck at 3x3.
OH: dont let keaton beat my 14.03 official single, Beat keaton with an avg of 5.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 11, 2013)

Goals:
Finish my homework.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 12, 2013)

Highlights: 
Me, 47.90 megasingle, 55.10 winning avg
Rowe, NAR 4x4 avg, low 35 iirc
Lucas Etter, 6.86 3x3 single


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Highlights:
> Me, 47.90 megasingle, 55.10 winning avg
> Rowe, NAR 4x4 avg, low 35 iirc
> Lucas Etter, 6.86 3x3 single


cubecomps says Rowe's 4x4 avg was 34.32. 

Nice singles Lucas and Nick!


----------



## uvafan (Oct 12, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Highlights:
> Me, 47.90 megasingle, 55.10 winning avg
> Rowe, NAR 4x4 avg, low 35 iirc
> Lucas Etter, 6.86 3x3 single



No not low 35 low 34.

This comp was really fun thanks ishmam for organizing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm now top 100 for OH average and 5x5 single 

Got a 1:12.28 at the comp


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 13, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Highlights:
> Me, 47.90 megasingle, 55.10 winning avg
> Rowe, NAR 4x4 avg, low 35 iirc
> Lucas Etter, 6.86 3x3 single



Videos?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 13, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Videos?



Nick - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44369-US-NR-47-90-Megaminx-single-Nick-Rech
Rowe - I have some solves recorded, some not (3 iirc) I might upload. Same with the almost NAR 3x3 average
Lucas - I think his grandmother recorded all of his solves


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 13, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> Nick - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44369-US-NR-47-90-Megaminx-single-Nick-Rech
> Rowe - I have some solves recorded, some not (3 iirc) I might upload. Same with the almost NAR 3x3 average
> Lucas - I think his grandmother recorded all of his solves


please upload. 4x4? please have the last one that one was a sick dp solve


----------



## lucascube (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for a great competition! My 6.86 is now in the official solves thread.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 13, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> please upload. 4x4? please have the last one that one was a sick dp solve



I have the 41, a 34, and the 33 for the 4x4 average :/



lucascube said:


> Thanks for a great competition! My 6.86 is now in the official solves thread.



No problem, it was great having you here  Congrats again on the 6.86, very well deserved


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2013)

Results are up.


----------



## AFatTick (Oct 18, 2013)

It was fun!


----------

